# New Little Rock Arkansas Jump Park.... Like Omg!!!!



## IMKITBISHES (Jan 23, 2008)

Attention anyone who is currently, has before, or might want to ride with us in Little Rock, Arkansas at the Argenta Freeride Area. We are at a crossroads in our drive for a complete and well-rounded freeride area in Burns Park. IMBA (you should join) is sending a contractor our way to build us a dirt-jump park! He'll be here on October 29th and work through November 14th or so. We need volunteers who can wield a shovel and/or a rake. IMBA and the City of North Little Rock are both great partners for us and we want to thank them with a generous dose of hard labor to get this thing built.

We have the design in hand, and are very fired up about how things will finally look at the park. For more information&#8230;contact

Also November 8-9 will be a huge weekend out here free food and what not, we should have a pump track and a few jumps ready for the ride, also a demo by a few pro riders!!!!!!! So please if you can come dig, some of you all know what it means to have this oppurtunity so please come help us make it happen.

*WWW.ARFREERIDERS.COM*
Kit Williams
[email protected]
501-690-7771


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

bigger pic please?


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks look rad


----------



## IMKITBISHES (Jan 23, 2008)

jimage said:


> thanks look rad


We appriciate that, of cource this is a rough draft... so who knows what it will be EXCEPT DONE IN A MONTH!!!!


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

freakin cool. i was wondering what was happening with that space. i will come out and help!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Im in STL, and this could be a weekend trip if the park gets up and running. Im subscribing to learn more about it


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

looks great. hopefully i can get down there b4 too long. i still have yet to get to Devils Den or Slaughter Pen Hollow


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sick.
You mind building that in Wisconsin? Ladysmith, to be specific...


----------



## c2arfreeriders (Oct 24, 2008)

You can count on me BISH. That is if I don't have to work on my plumbing!:madman:


----------



## pau1 (Sep 8, 2008)

haha I thought your name was Kat Williams. What's a whoopsy daisy? Sounds kinda like a gay.


----------



## kevin marley (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi there, congratulations on getting your park built. I have a question about your layout. At the end of your jump line there are some berms, and then three features represented by a line with a dotted oval around it. What are those?


----------



## cjcc55 (May 3, 2008)

I think they may be wallrides? no idea, you already know you have the support of us guys in Russellville.


----------



## IMKITBISHES (Jan 23, 2008)

pau1 said:


> haha I thought your name was Kat Williams. What's a whoopsy daisy? Sounds kinda like a gay.


Not sure if you are making fun of me or not, but a Whoopsy Daisy is what happens before bishes turn up fataly injured with throwing star wounds! 

Guys, thank you for all your support... This all starts this Thursday and we are all super stoked to not have to drve 4 housr to jump some dirt!!!



Kevin Marley said:


> At the end of your jump line there are some berms, and then three features represented by a line with a dotted oval around it. What are those?


Those are actually Hitching post style features, kinda like a pammel horse? https://bikemag.com/gallery/Bearclaw_Invite_07/01_MG_1990.jpg similar to the one at the top of this link : )


----------



## phantom59 (Nov 17, 2006)

By God, those are hootuses, some people call them thingymabobbers or dillywhackets


----------



## phantom59 (Nov 17, 2006)

Kevin_Marley, actually what I drew in the original design was exactly what Kit described above. We're most likely going to make a few changes as we build the park and those features have gone by the wayside. We'll replace them with new features which will heretofore be known as "Easterlily Mega Scary Jumps of Death With Splinter Laden Wallrides" They should be cool features. The u shaped thingy at the end is simply a curved wall ride with a dirt transition all around it.


----------



## IMKITBISHES (Jan 23, 2008)

man that was supposed to be a surprise!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

kevin marley said:


> Hi there, congratulations on getting your park built. I have a question about your layout. At the end of your jump line there are some berms, and then three features represented by a line with a dotted oval around it. What are those?


 They are actually really big cut-up sections of watermelon- we love our watermelon down south here


----------



## IMKITBISHES (Jan 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> They are actually really big cut-up sections of watermelon- we love our watermelon down south here


Eric... dood did i not tell you, those are the fondations for our invisible ramp!!!!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

So..
why are there jumps on the road?


----------



## IMKITBISHES (Jan 23, 2008)

nah... well.. maybe, just have to wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

aeffertz91 said:


> So..
> why are there jumps on the road?


road is getting closed.


----------



## phantom59 (Nov 17, 2006)

The road will be decommisioned and no longer open to any traffic. We've been moving some serious dirt for the last few days. The design has been altered a bit, for the better I might add. We'll have a great park in a few weeks. We'll put on a huge work party next weekend, the 8th & 9th of November. Anyone within driving distance is called to duty! If you can come help us do the final shaping on our dirt jumps, please make it for the dirt fiesta! More info on our work party can be found on our website www.arfreeriders.com










Check the hucker potential back behind what will be our expert DJ lines!


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

Here are a couple updated shots. We've been working on a couple drainage issues since we've been getting doused with rain lately. We should be able to start shaping up the pro line hopefully this month and have it finished near the first of the year. If you guys are interested in coming out and helping we'd be more than appreciative of any support you could lend.

As always you can check out more on www.arfreeriders.com
just click the Flickr thumbnails on the right hand side of the page.

E


----------

